# Aussie chasing Car audio mags...



## bigwillystyle (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys, 

We don't really have any quality car audio mags here in australia, does anybody know of any good magazines?? i've just got a mail forwarding box in the states so i can get them shipped there and forwarded on...


----------



## audioroach (Aug 14, 2009)

You have a better chance in EUROPE for mags. The only major publication left in North America is PAS (performance auto sound)


----------



## bigwillystyle (May 26, 2009)

Cheers brother...


----------



## BaasTurbo (Aug 27, 2009)

If you can read German, Autohifi (autohifi-magazin.de) is pretty good. Shame it is so obvious they always shove their advertisers te the front but it's not as bad as the other quality German caraudio mag, Car&Hifi. Basically, every issue they test "the best everrrrr" and a load of ChinoGerman crap from the ACR stores but if you can look past that they provide valuable technical measurements. Autohifi is SQ/SQL oriented, Car&Hifi is more of a 'chav' mag albeit with some interesting tests and cars.

One more thing, the scores in many German mags are inverted: the lower the score, the better (Autohifi is like that, a score of 1.0 being better than a 1.6 for example).


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

pas mag is all thats left..


----------



## bigwillystyle (May 26, 2009)

It's a shame, I was keen to get my hands on Ca&e.. Might have to grab pas and have a look.. Thanks for the tip on the German mags, can't read it tho.. 

Are there any uk mags you know of??


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

bigwillystyle said:


> It's a shame, I was keen to get my hands on Ca&e.. Might have to grab pas and have a look.. Thanks for the tip on the German mags, can't read it tho..
> 
> Are there any uk mags you know of??


Search at Talk audio.com


----------

